# Schaltplan für privileg 6319958 Backofen



## rheumakay (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
unser Backofen ist defekt.
Ich bin im Internet auf der Suche nach einem Schaltplan.
Der "Gehäuselüfter"außen auf dem Backofen läuft dauernd.
Wodurch wird dieser wohl geschaltet?
Woher bekommt man einen Schaltplan?


----------



## vierlagig (1 Dezember 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Wodurch wird dieser wohl geschaltet?



ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser noch konventionell über drähte angesteuert wird und nicht neumodsch über funk ... einfach mal der verbindung folgen...
forschergeist ist bei sowas willkommen


----------



## Paule (1 Dezember 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Der "Gehäuselüfter"außen auf dem Backofen läuft dauernd.
> Wodurch wird dieser wohl geschaltet?


Bei mir wird der Lüfter durch den Wahlschalter für die Beheizungsart geschaltet (Umluft / Ober-/Unterhitze ...)


----------



## rheumakay (1 Dezember 2011)

Danke euch beiden.
werde mir den Ofen mal bei Tageslicht auseinander bauen.
So ein alter Ofen hat ja nicht viel Drähte-bei den "neuen" siehts ja schon ganz anders aus

*Aber wo bekommt man nen Schaltplan her?*
Werde morgen dennoch mal beim Privileg Service anrufen (kostenpflichtig natürlich)

Bei jeder Maschine die ich verkaufe muß ja auch die KOMPLETTE Doku vorhanden sein.

Warum nicht bei "Weiß"-Geräten?Zum Kotzen.


----------



## bike (1 Dezember 2011)

Also ich besorge mir solche Pläne über den Schaltungsdienst Lange.
Die Kosten zwischen 5 und 20 € je nach Maschine, Hersteller und Verbreitung.
Wobei die Pläne bei viel verkauften Maschine meist teurer sind.


bike


----------



## mariob (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hier werden Sie geholfen:
http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/
Unkompliziert und kostenfrei mit angehängten Shop mit moderaten Preisen...

Gruß
Mario


----------

